# Lace Rock advice needed



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

Got a few large pieces of lace rock today and had a couple questions. What is the best way to clean it? And what is the best, most inexpensive, least toxic glue I could use to hold the pieces together? I heard you can use super glue gel and I also saw some putty-like stuff at my LFS. What would be better?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why not just stack and avoid the glue dilemma?


----------



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't have enough to stack (can't find it anywhere for less than $2/lb). I'm going to be getting more in a couple weeks that I could stack but I would like at least the base pieces to be glued.


----------



## J.B. (Jul 14, 2007)

Can't say it's the best way, but it's worked for me many times. I put the rocks into a 14-gallon plastic tote container outside and fill it with water and bleach solution and then scrub them with a stiff-bristled brush. I've never specifically measured the amount of bleach, just dump about a cup-full in. I let them set in this for about 24-hours and rinse them really well and then let them dry in the sun. I've never had any issues with this method of cleaning.

Regarding gluing the pieces together, I've never done that, and haven't discovered a need to. What type of fish are you keeping? Unless you're planning some tank-busters I wouldn't worry about it. When setting up the tank, place the rocks on the bottom glass and then build from there filling in with sand or whatever substrate you're using. Particularly with Lace-Rock, it stacks really well and due to the texture it doesn't slide around easily.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The only non-toxic "glue" I am aware of that is safe for aquariums is silicone made for aquariums...the kind that holds the glass panels of the tank together.

It doesn't stick all that well to rocks. I have been unhappy with results "gluing" rocks, and I imagine it would be even worse with a porous surface like lace rock.


----------



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

> When setting up the tank, place the rocks on the bottom glass and then build from there filling in with sand or whatever substrate you're using.


I already put 60 lbs of sand in the tank.

Has anyone ever tried the coral epoxy putty?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You definitely want to put the rocks in first, else you will have to remove them with every water change and risk the fish digging underneath and toppling the stack.

If you don't want to bury your "good rocks", put another rock under the stack to elevate. I have stepping stones in my Tang tank under the rock piles so they will be at the right height relative to the substrate.

You can scrape it aside to be sure there is none underneath.


----------



## J.B. (Jul 14, 2007)

khillen said:


> I already put 60 lbs of sand in the tank.


 :-? Push the sand aside, place your rocks and push it back.



DJRansome said:


> You definitely want to put the rocks in first, else you will have to remove them with every water change and risk the fish digging underneath and toppling the stack.


 :-? I'm not following your logic DJ...why would the OP need to remove all the rockwork at each water change if they didn't put them in first??


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

Gel super glue is 100% aquarium safe. Reefers use it all the time to glue frags to live rock, go to any reefer site. I used it in my reef tank a 100 times. Recently I've glued some anubius to driftwood, worked great. Use the gel form, easier to manage. No need to wait til it dries either, just glue, dunk in water a few times to harden, place in tank.


----------



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

That's what I've heard London. I'm going to go with the gel. And if I don't put the rocks on the bottom (under the sand) I have to take them out with each water change??? :-? I'm confused. Why would I have to do that?

BTW went back to my LFS and bought 30 more lbs. Never again will I rinse 45lbs of lace rock at one time.


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm thinking because some debris does make it's way under the rocks if it is sitting on the sand. I have all my boulders on egg crate, and smaller rocks sitting on the sand. I do remove most if not all while doing a WC. Smaller rocks are easy, I would never lift my boulders out of the tank...too easy to slip and crack glass.


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

I paint miniatures for wargaming, and have a lot of experience with superglue and wouldn't use it for this. It is excellent for affixing small objects (like coral plugs) but not good for gluing things like large rocks together.

Superglue in general is very brittle and best used in small amounts to glue items that fit flush together. Unlike a lot of glues, the more you use the less effective it will be. It will be hard to glue two uneven pieces of rock together with it and actually form a bond that won't snap apart.

Gorilla glue is safe, and expands to fill spaces. It can also be a bit brittle in large amounts, but will give you more hold in this application. Silicone is also a good choice for this sort of thing, but can take a while to cure.

A lot of two part epoxies would also work very well for this, cure quickly, and most are completely safe in an aquarium once cured. If you are worried look in the plumbing section at the hardware store and check for epoxies that are listed as safe for potable water.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, if you have substrate under your rocks, debris will accumulate in it and need frequent vacuuming.


----------



## khillen (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it best to use eggcrate on the bottom? If so where can I get it from?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

No, you don't need eggcrate. The tank will hold the weight of the rocks.


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

Eggcrate can also cause issues with fine grain sand impacting within the cells and going anaerobic.


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

mccluggen said:


> I paint miniatures for wargaming, and have a lot of experience with superglue and wouldn't use it for this. It is excellent for affixing small objects (like coral plugs) but not good for gluing things like large rocks together.
> 
> Superglue in general is very brittle and best used in small amounts to glue items that fit flush together. Unlike a lot of glues, the more you use the less effective it will be. It will be hard to glue two uneven pieces of rock together with it and actually form a bond that won't snap apart.
> 
> ...


Great to know. I just copied this post to put in my "tanks" file. If I ever go back to Mbuna, this is exactly the info I need for building caves. Thanks again!


----------

